# Swedes Lake, NJ



## shamoo (Nov 2, 2014)

Caught on a D&M blue Swim Jig/Twin Tail Grub Trailer


----------



## fish devil (Nov 5, 2014)

Solid one!!! Your getting on some good fish this Fall..


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 6, 2014)

Moo is the bass whisperer


----------



## shamoo (Nov 7, 2014)

fish devil said:


> Solid one!!! Your getting on some good fish this Fall..


Thanks FD.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 7, 2014)

Captain Ahab said:


> Moo is the bass whisperer


 :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------

